# Knit-in-Lace Cradle Purse What do you think??



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

Thought I would try the cradle purse with knit in lace. Really quite pleased with how it turned out. What do you think????
Cheers Helen


----------



## Skulls4ever (Sep 6, 2012)

It is very beautiful! U did a great job.


----------



## Nance6 (Dec 15, 2011)

I think it is absolutely adorable. Would like to make some for my grandchildren but am not too experienced a knitter. Beautiful work.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I think it's the cutest one of these I've seen! Any little girl would love and enjoy many hours of Mommy play with this beautiful set!!! It's perfect! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

Adorable, you did a wonderful job.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Very nice! I am sure any young girl would love to be seen with that cute bag - and baby doll too!
Cheers
Sue


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I have one question.

HOW DID YOU DO THAT????
It is just the most beautiful little baby & basket I have ever seen. I love it.


----------



## Jeanniebug (Dec 25, 2012)

That is really cute!


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

That is so sweet !


----------



## knitandnat (May 3, 2012)

Very cute.


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

Adorable.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

That is really cute!


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

It's gorgeous Helen, and beautifully made as always.


----------



## birkdaleknitter (Apr 30, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow, thats really lovely, where did you find the pattern can I ask.


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

Awwww...how cute...and beautiful work!


----------



## Grannyof5 (Nov 17, 2011)

Very nice indeed. I would also like to make one. Can you share the pattern?


----------



## magsm (Nov 4, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

vershi said:


> Wow, thats really lovely, where did you find the pattern can I ask.


This is the link to the basic cradle purse pattern I just added the lace and left off the hood. If you need further details please just let me know and I will try and explain.
Cheers Helen

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cradle-bag-2


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Helen Hawkins said:


> vershi said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, thats really lovely, where did you find the pattern can I ask.
> ...


No link??


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

vershi said:


> Helen Hawkins said:
> 
> 
> > vershi said:
> ...


Whoops !!!!! Getting near my bed time here it is.
Cheers Helen
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cradle-bag-2


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Helen Hawkins said:


> vershi said:
> 
> 
> > Helen Hawkins said:
> ...


Thanks for that, will go and have a look at it, have a good nights sleep.


----------



## grammab (Jun 2, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## granny-franny (Dec 25, 2012)

That is just lovely, do you by any chance have a link to a pattern for that I would love to try and make one...thank you.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Another beautiful cradle Helen. I love it with the lace ( and without the hood  ) :thumbup:


----------



## Catneil11 (Sep 25, 2012)

That is beautiful. I love the dolls' outfit.


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

What size (width) lace did you use? and I haven't made one yet so did you just knit with that or did you also use the same yarn to give it a little stilbiltity. That's the cutest thing ever.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I LOVE it. I had one when I was a little girl and carried it everywhere until it was only shreds. I played with it all the time. I can't wait until I have someone to make one for AND hope I can do justice to the pattern as you have.


----------



## gmaison (May 24, 2012)

LOVE it !!! My gramma crocheted one of those for my daughter and wish I still had it !!!
Yours is divine !!


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Absolutely adore it! It just gives it a very special look.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Could you tell us where you got the pattern? I would love to make this.


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Precious, do you have the pattern?


----------



## suzagrace9 (Aug 15, 2011)

I have to make these for my granddaughters. One will be 3 in March and the other on will be 7 in April. They both love their dolls.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

lovely


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Helen kindly posted the link to the pattern on page 2


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

very pretty - so special - some little girl will truly enjoy that


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh my I love it, sooooooo pretty what a great job.


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

Could we get the pattern????


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Brilliant work. I am going to make some of these for the little girls at the Childrens Cancer Center near me. For the boys I am going to make match box car bags. Same pattern just boy colors. No marbles as they would get lost on the floor during treatment. 
I love the lace idea as well. Did you just knit with no pattern as suggested in the pattern without the lace. Looks like it would be perfect for a little girl to have.


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

The prettiest purse and baby I have ever seen. I believe the lace is what makes it so special. Beautiful knitting!


----------



## GayleMI (Oct 28, 2011)

That is so cute!


----------



## Kayebaby (Sep 23, 2011)

So gorgeous. I have been eying this pattern for quite a while. I have a friend pregnant with a son and wanted to send something along for the big sisters. My question is regarding the lace. Is it inside the top portion as well as on the outside or do you tuck the top portion into the cradle and display the lace on the bottom portion for the cradle.


----------



## skrobert (Sep 1, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## kentish lady (Jun 10, 2011)

that's so pretty Helen :thumbup: does look much better with the knit in lace


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

So adorable amd gorgeous!!! You do such gorgeous work!!!! Love it! ;0)


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

so pretty.


----------



## mcc1960 (Dec 14, 2012)

Just adorable! First time I've seen anything like it. What a great gift for a little one!


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Very beautiful and I am sure any little girl would be happy to receive it.


----------



## LizzyM (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow!!! Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## grannie (Mar 4, 2011)

Adorable


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Your cradle purses are so adorable, I know little girls, and big girls too, that would just love one of these. Where can the pattern be found?


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

I think it's the best of the knitted cradles that you have posted. Girls just love lace, and I am not an exception!


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

This one is just as beautiful as the other cradle bags you have made. What lace did you use for this and where can I purchase the lace? Also, can you direct me to the pattern for the little doll dress. I have sent for the 5" dolls but have no patterns.


----------



## mary0838 (Jan 10, 2013)

Great Job!


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh just adorable . Perfect use of the knit in lace


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you ladies for the lovely comments. Have had so many questions both here and private messages, so will try and answer everyone at once.

Cradle pattern is based on the one in this link (FREE PATTERN)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cradle-bag-2

I changed it and knitted all of the sides in garter stitch, 1st row of lace was done on 4th row and then 12th row and 20th row. Then you have to do the lace frill on the opposite side of work with 3 rows of lace 8 rows apart.

See pics:-

This is the pattern link for the dolls outfit (You have to pay for this one)
http://creativedollsdesigns.co.uk/category_6/Knitting-Patterns-for-5-12-Doll.htm it is pattern #A69

I buy my lace on ebay, just type in eyelet lace in the search box and you should find some. 
Here is a pic of the one I use. About 6mm wide.
This is also a link in the UK for a supplier.

http://www.art-of-craft.co.uk/acatalog/Knitting_In_Lace_Eyelet_Lace.html

I am not good at describing how to do the actual knitting in of the lace but this is the best I could find.

1.	Knit in the lace by placing the lace at the back of the work.
2. Insert the needle into the first stitch and through the hole in the lace.
3. Loop yarn over the needle and complete the stitch.
4. Keep the tension loose, repeat to the end of the row and cut the lace at the end.
If there are any other KP's who can describe it more simply please would you add your instructions.
If any other questions please just ask.
Cheers Helen


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks you so much Helen. These instructions are great. I've got a couple of thing to finish first then I am making myself one of these.


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

barb1957 said:


> Thanks you so much Helen. These instructions are great. I've got a couple of thing to finish first then I am making myself one of these.


You are most welcome


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

beautiful work


----------



## dladieu (Feb 6, 2011)

What a great job-where did you get the pattern-I have one for crochet but am a much better knitter then crocheter & would love to try this.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

dladieu said:


> What a great job-where did you get the pattern-I have one for crochet but am a much better knitter then crocheter & would love to try this.


Helen has kindly posted all the links on pages 2 and 4


----------



## dladieu (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank-you---the pattern is printing as a write-can't wait to start some for my grandaughters


----------



## wira (Nov 1, 2012)

abosolutely beautiful what a great job you did. my granddaughter said she would love that and i said shes getting too old shes 10 this year.


----------



## Grannyof5 (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks for the link. The Granddaughters will love them.


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

wira said:


> abosolutely beautiful what a great job you did. my granddaughter said she would love that and i said shes getting too old shes 10 this year.


I don't think you are ever too old for pretty things!!!!


----------



## GrannyNan (Jan 17, 2013)

How cute! Thanks for sharing the pictures. Was knitting in the lace difficult?


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

GrannyNan said:


> How cute! Thanks for sharing the pictures. Was knitting in the lace difficult?


Quite easy once you get the hang of it.
Cheers Helen


----------



## mrssnakeboy (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm in the process of making this pattern and want to thank you for telling us how to add the lace.


----------



## Lee Anne (May 3, 2011)

where can I find this pattern.
This is so perfect!


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

Lee Anne said:


> where can I find this pattern.
> This is so perfect!


Hi Lee Anne.
Have a look on page 4 of this post and you will find the info.
Cheers Helen


----------



## shadowsmum (Oct 5, 2011)

This is just about the cutiest thing I have ever seen!Have you posted the pattern? How do you knit -in- lace? Just darling


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

shadowsmum said:


> This is just about the cutiest thing I have ever seen!Have you posted the pattern? How do you knit -in- lace? Just darling


Have a look on page 4 of this post and you will find the info.
Cheers Helen


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

Beautiful Helen as usual..... I wish we could get the knit in lace here in Canada......


----------



## mary0838 (Jan 10, 2013)

Do you sell you items because you should!


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

nsnewfie1996 said:


> Beautiful Helen as usual..... I wish we could get the knit in lace here in Canada......


Hi Kathleen,
Some on it's way to you now.
Cheers Helen


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

mary0838 said:


> Do you sell you items because you should!


Thank you Mary,
I am going to list my last two cradle purses on ebay Aust. in the next few days to see how they go. Not sure what price I should ask for them, any ideas.
Cheers Helen


----------



## mary0838 (Jan 10, 2013)

$45.00 to start with. Lower by $3.00 ever month that it doesn't sell to get an idea of the price point.


----------



## Lorraine2651 (Feb 6, 2011)

Helen, you've gone and done it again!!! Gorgeous. I've never used lace in anything and Leonora has in her baby outfits and it is beautiful.. In this, it steals the show. Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

wira said:


> abosolutely beautiful what a great job you did. my granddaughter said she would love that and i said shes getting too old shes 10 this year.


My 11 y/o granddaughter would love one too.. the 13 y/o one, perhaps not so much.. Unless I made it look like a horse!

Price? I bought a crocheted one that was much smaller for $15 at a craft bazaar but I thought it was worth more, but that's all she was asking, so that's what I paid!


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

Helen Hawkins said:


> This is the link to the basic cradle purse pattern I just added the lace and left off the hood. If you need further details please just let me know and I will try and explain.
> Cheers Helen
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cradle-bag-2


I like it without the little hood on it, I made mine with the hood but found it really flimsy, so I am going to make another one but without the little hood... beautiful job as usual Helen.


----------



## Barb63 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi Helen,
WowI just love what you made with the Knit in Lace,, is it very hard too work with. I would love the pattern if you could share it or tell me were to find it ,, I am most willing to pay for it if needed as would love to have it,, been awhile since I have seen something as pretty as this and right away I could fell my creative juices flowing. Please let me know if my request is possible,, you are a very talented Lady,, many thanks Barb


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

Barb63 said:


> Hi Helen,
> WowI just love what you made with the Knit in Lace,, is it very hard too work with. I would love the pattern if you could share it or tell me were to find it ,, I am most willing to pay for it if needed as would love to have it,, been awhile since I have seen something as pretty as this and right away I could fell my creative juices flowing. Please let me know if my request is possible,, you are a very talented Lady,, many thanks Barb


Hi Barb,
All of the info you should need is on page 4 of this post. If there is anything else I can help you with please just give a yell.
Cheers Helen


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

nsnewfie1996 said:


> Helen Hawkins said:
> 
> 
> > This is the link to the basic cradle purse pattern I just added the lace and left off the hood. If you need further details please just let me know and I will try and explain.
> ...


Thanks Kathleen,
I really like it better without the hood, also GD seemed to have trouble getting the doll in and out with the hood and it was so much easier without.
Hope to get to my emails this week.
Cheers Helen


----------



## didevine (Sep 14, 2011)

Helen Hawkins said:


> Thought I would try the cradle purse with knit in lace. Really quite pleased with how it turned out. What do you think????
> Cheers Helen


Sooo cute!!

I bookmarked this when you first shared your cradle purse, hoping to get back to knitting one much sooner...so many projects, not enough time--haha.

By any chance, can you estimate how much knit-in-lace I would need?

Thank you so much.

Dianne


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

didevine said:


> Sooo cute!!
> 
> I bookmarked this when you first shared your cradle purse, hoping to get back to knitting one much sooner...so many projects, not enough time--haha.
> 
> ...


Hi Dianne,
It takes about 8 metres
Cheers Helen


----------



## Barbara Nash (Sep 19, 2013)

I love it and I have been looking for the pattern for a long time.could you tell where I can get it. Barbara Nash [email protected]


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

Barbara Nash said:


> I love it and I have been looking for the pattern for a long time.could you tell where I can get it. Barbara Nash [email protected]


Hi Barbara,
If you have a look on page 4 of this post you should have all the info you need.
Cheers Helen


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

I think it's gorgeous! Your work is always so lovely!


----------



## ssusan (May 3, 2012)

Those are beautiful.


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

perfect. I love it.


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

perfect. I love it.


----------



## judymcmanus (May 12, 2017)

I would like this pattern. Where can I get the pattern?


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Adorable.


----------



## baxleybear (Mar 31, 2017)

This is so beautiful, something really special to treasure x


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

I love it all.


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## Barb63 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi Helen,,that is exactly what I have been waiting for may I please get the pattern from you I need to make 5 of them for Christmas,,,also were did you get all the materials to make these as well??
I will happily pay you ok...my name Barbara Bell,,,,,my address I'd 397 Church Street North Mount Forest Ontario,,N0G2L2 Canada,,,I do hope that is not a problem,,,,,,my email is [email protected],,,many thanks for any help with Barb
:sm12:


----------



## JGH (Sep 2, 2015)

This is stunning! Just what I’m looking for.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

pretty to have it done but with Lace expensive but one can knit for someone special thx. You done very nice job.


----------



## Sftflannelnjeans (Mar 11, 2016)

Awww. That is so cute. That looks like it will make some lucky little girl very happy. Beautiful work.


----------

